# Bulk Powders V Myprotein



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Any one used these two?

i was reading Rheo blairs pdf that coookie uploaded and it made me think about making my own protein mixes up. Just wondered who was the best out of these two?

also, i would maybe like some help with % of various protein blends when mixing to make a good MRP shake and a PRE/POST work out shake.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I have used bot mate.

Both have good service and good products at fair prices.

To pick between them would be impossible for me


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

agreed with above, but i gotta say Myprotien all the way, as they have alot of products and never had a problem!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I was thinking i would try myprotein first. Do you guys just go for plain whey? or mix things up with their formular when you can add % of this and a % of that?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

fits said:


> I was thinking i would try myprotein first. Do you guys just go for plain whey? or mix things up with their formular when you can add % of this and a % of that?


I dont use there whey mate. Its cheap, but its like drinking talcum powder lol.

Infact when my whey runs out i have left im gonna knock whey on the head altogether


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I use bulk powders for lots of things but not whey, Aviform whey is much better IMO.

My opinion of 'MP' has gone down of late due to some issues raised in other threads, but I wont go there again for fear of thread deletion or closure,


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I use bulkpowders. Always pretty good, however they never have any flavouring systems in for the bland whey, so i now use nesquick or similar.

Ps they still owe me a strawberry flavouring system from months ago they didnt deliver as out of stock....seem to be ignoring my emails regarding issue..........so if you are reading this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

ive used both. my protein all the whey!  love all there products, wouldnt be where i am now without their bulk whey and cee


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

both great

one thing lets them both down

the parcel force fools who cant be bothered to deliver you parcels, damage them or leave them at the depot 40 miles away putting a card through your door even when you are in

bulk powders = good powdered oats

myprotein = palatinose

2 good things there


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Hmmm i have missed my whey protein recently , especially when i have been away for the weekend and am not prepared for the week. I espeically notice i find it hard to get enough protein in the am. I recently got sick of eggs so tried some turkey and that didnt go down well!

i was thinking of getting some eggg & milk protein powder for when i haven't got time to make food, and maybe a formular with arginine, CEE, glutamine, HMB etc to add to my Elite whey for pre/post workout. my blenders broke so maybe not a good idear


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

toxictoffee said:


> bulk powders = good powdered oats


They are great for shakes, i use these by the bucket


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Myprotein do a price match so don't forget there are special price match offers available - including price matching bulkpowders. Overall this and their excellent customer service make them one of the best suppliers. Just a shame about what went on here really.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I use bulkpowders simply because you get 5kg of whey tubbed. At myprotein you get 4.5kg in a bag and have to purchase a tub, but my protein seems to have evolved alot more than bulkpowders. So I use both companies for different products, but bulk is prefered for whey


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for the positive feedback guys... We will pass this on to the team, they always like to hear customer feedback (esp good!!). Sorry for anyone who had any negatives and we will look to improve on them!



toxictoffee said:


> both great
> 
> one thing lets them both down
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

Well we now offer Business Post as an alternative for mainland UK as some customers complained about PF. Having said that some customers like PF, it is just down to how your local depot\driver.

We sell "powdered oats (ultra fine scottish oats)" as well.

Thanks for the support. MP.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

My protein.......any suggestions for making my own formular for pre/post work out? does your egg & milk protein powders need a blender?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Im still going through my 5kg tub i got from myprotein.

Only tried two other suppliers but id only reorder from myprotein. Only thing i didnt get a scoop in my protein which i needed, i think u can buy them seperate but chucking one in for free would be good!


----------



## kerfuffle (May 19, 2007)

Why dont bulkpowders sell soy protein?

i wish they would..


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

just spent over an hour mixing and matching proteins and various goodies lokign to make my perfect all in one supp but then decided against it lol ican see myself spending a looooooooooong time concockting my own formular :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

fits said:


> just spent over an hour mixing and matching proteins and various goodies lokign to make my perfect all in one supp but then decided against it lol ican see myself spending a looooooooooong time concockting my own formular :bounce: :bounce:


Just used tried and tested bog standard whey protein. Then if your feeling extravegent a casein protein!

Do you *really* think messing around with pea proteins n sh1t is going to make a diff?!


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> ...


ah nice one mate

good on both fronts

how do business post work? do they allow for local depot pic ups? any website to check them out

thanks


----------



## Paul1 (Jun 30, 2006)

fits said:


> also, i would maybe like some help with % of various protein blends when mixing to make a good MRP shake and a PRE/POST work out shake.


Mate, if you have a look at the forum MP have they have a section for all that sort of stuff.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,



> also, i would maybe like some help with % of various protein blends when mixing to make a good MRP shake and a PRE/POST work out shake.


Try the following pre-blends for your needs:

Pre-workout:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/formulas/our-formulas/pulse/

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/formulas/our-formulas/creapump/

Post-workout:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/formulas/our-formulas/hurricane/

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/formulas/our-formulas/hurricane-xs/

A protein blend (whey, egg and milk):

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/formulas/our-formulas/total-protein/

For a MRP you can take a look at our MP Max range:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/meal-replacement/meal-replacement/



> how do business post work? do they allow for local depot pic ups? any website to check them out


Their website is: http://www.business-post.com/

Hope that helps!


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

much appreciated

top company

top service

just need a gold leaf and diamond encrusted handle on the supplements tubs and everybody will be happy....we hope

keep up the good work


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I to get al my stuff from bulkpowders. Unfortunately I had a problem with one product and they ignored by emails so I switched to MyProtein, all good with them so far.


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

I use myprotein and bulk powders, both seem very good.

I only have one issue and that is the use of bags and cable ties by myprotein. Surely a zip lock bag is no more expensive to supply than a bag and a cable tie??


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Valid point, but the bags are supposed to be "refill bags" so they aren't supposed to be re-sealed. Just put the contents in a used tub... Saves money for you and also helps with the enviroment! 

Thanks MP


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Is it just DHL that seem to be a pain in the ass delivering stuff? They won't knock loud, or check on your neighbours? Then post a card saying they will automatically redeliver next day which is a lie, so you need to drive out of your way to collect


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I buy most of my supplements from Myprotein mate and never had a problem with them. I've even had an order which leaked because of parcel farce and they sent me a replacement straight away.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

just ordered some stuff now off these hopfully be good stuff and will order agine and agine


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I think ill order from myprotein next time im ordering. On a side note, How the F**K are you shadow???? not seen you about for ages!! you were on my first forum many many years ago!

I have used H&B protein powder, 90+ from ...nitrisport and have settled on Elite whey from Dymatize for the last couple of years.

I liked nutrisport, it seemed a small company but was recomended by a guy on the forum. i think he had dealing with the company and got us a discount. I saw his email addy in my contacts recently and emailed him but had nothng back, have you heard from him shadow? i think his name was something alaong the lines of oneigveggie?? i think his mate died unfortunately and he went away from the forums.

after reading about Rheo blairs high proteen formular i liked the idea of mixing and matching powders. DO you need a blender for myproteins stuf?


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

thay suposed to mix quite well mate says ont he site


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

fits said:


> after reading about Rheo blairs high proteen formular i liked the idea of mixing and matching powders. DO you need a blender for myproteins stuf?


No you won't need a blender for the MP Whey Blend or other whey products as they are instantised. We sell loads of ingredients and some are hard to mix. Take a look at the mixability rating on each product page as a guide...

If you want a sample of the whey blend so you can try before you buy, drop sales an email with what flavour you prefer and we will pop one in the post for you! MP.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> No you won't need a blender for the MP Whey Blend or other whey products as they are instantised. We sell loads of ingredients and some are hard to mix. Take a look at the mixability rating on each product page as a guide...
> 
> If you want a sample of the whey blend so you can try before you buy, drop sales an email with what flavour you prefer and we will pop one in the post for you! MP.


Got a question regarding delivery, how come some supplement shops can charge a set shipping fee for next day delivery, even if I choose the quickest option you have I seldom recieve it on the day its meant to come, I like MP but the delivery is what lets it down IMO.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Five-O said:


> Got a question regarding delivery, how come some supplement shops can charge a set shipping fee for next day delivery, even if I choose the quickest option you have I seldom recieve it on the day its meant to come, I like MP but the delivery is what lets it down IMO.


Hi,

The reason we don't offer next day delivery is *we produce all orders to order*. We offer a unique custom service hence why we need time to produce orders. If all we had to do was pack a pre-made tub into a box and put a shipping label on it (supplement stores..) we would offer next day delivery... Instead we blend and pack all orders to order. For a custom service in any sector, we feel our delivery times are very fast (Sofas, PC's etc...)!

We do have "fast track" items that we just need to pick and pack (shakers, vitamins, MP Max etc) that are usually sent same day.

We do have a set fee for express delivery with Parcelforce and also Business Post. Of course delivery is free over £100.

I hope that explains...

Thanks MP


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Can't argue with that...


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> No you won't need a blender for the MP Whey Blend or other whey products as they are instantised. We sell loads of ingredients and some are hard to mix. Take a look at the mixability rating on each product page as a guide...
> 
> If you want a sample of the whey blend so you can try before you buy, drop sales an email with what flavour you prefer and we will pop one in the post for you! MP.


 Sounds good to me, ill do that now CHeers :beer1:


----------



## outlaw98 (Aug 21, 2007)

look i by products from

ON

BSN

HIGHER POWER

VPX

AST

all proven 100% guaranteed real and to work products by pro and pharmacist

before i by from bulk powders or my protein what proof do i have that im not buying some empty powder which is a sham

because nowadays there are 10000000 supplements company's just for money whos products dont realy work

the product are by are also rated and proven by bodybuilding.com

sins i live in uk i want to try are products but am scared of being lied to


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

outlaw98 said:


> look i by products from
> 
> ON
> 
> ...


Valid point, but we buy direct and sell direct so thats why we can offer cheaper prices. Its a common question so read our FAQ on the subject below:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/?page=faqs#12

Below are some independent lab results on our products:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/img/coa/whey-blend-coa.pdf

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/?page=article&id=166

We also sell to England RFU and other pro teams. Take a look below at some pro's who use us:

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/?page=who-supports-us

Any questions just ask!


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

outlaw98 said:



> look i by products from
> 
> ON
> 
> ...


Sorry I've seen lab results published that show BSN no-explode does not contain what it says it does so not such a trusted list  I did wonder how they covered the flavour of the CEE and aledgedly they don't they just use mono. Where as myprotein are willing to get their stuff independantly tested. Bodybuilding.com is a site set up to sell supplements so there word is very bias. IMO the American supp market is more shady than the UK's at least I've seen more moody results comming back from US brands (take IBE's epistane for example).


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Ive had problems in the past re delivery and PF etc and I must say MP have been quick to answer without the bull****. A damn decent company imo.

PWO im currently using whey isolate, maltodextrin, glutamine and taurine in water.

MRP I like to use brown rice concentrate, whey concentrate, MPC and scottish oats.


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

jw007 said:


> I use bulkpowders. Always pretty good, however they never have any flavouring systems in for the bland whey, so i now use nesquick or similar.
> 
> Ps they still owe me a strawberry flavouring system from months ago they didnt deliver as out of stock....seem to be ignoring my emails regarding issue..........so if you are reading this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You should have had a response to your email, i am sorry if you have not. Let me know your order number and i will ensure you get one of our new Liquiflav flavour systems asap!


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

miller25 said:


> I use bulkpowders simply because you get 5kg of whey tubbed. At myprotein you get 4.5kg in a bag and have to purchase a tub, but my protein seems to have evolved alot more than bulkpowders. So I use both companies for different products, but bulk is prefered for whey


Thanks for the feedback and i am glad you like our whey! We have many more powders being added to the site in the next few days so keep an eye out!


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

kerfuffle said:


> Why dont bulkpowders sell soy protein?
> 
> i wish they would..


This is near the top of our list for sure! Realistically wont be for at least 3-4 weeks but we will 110% be stocking this at some stage!


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> I to get al my stuff from bulkpowders. Unfortunately I had a problem with one product and they ignored by emails so I switched to MyProtein, all good with them so far.


Hi mate,

Not sure what the problem was but i am positive customer services would have taken care of you if you were unhappy. I'm sorry your emails were not responded to and i will certainly take steps to find out what happened.

Drop an email to us and i will deal with it personally, and ensure you are compensated.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I've had nothing but great service from MyProtein. The raspberry blended oats are awesome. The Palatinose that someone mentioned is also a great carb. Nice and sweet and a super low GI.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

CHUKS said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Not sure what the problem was but i am positive customer services would have taken care of you if you were unhappy. I'm sorry your emails were not responded to and i will certainly take steps to find out what happened.
> 
> Drop an email to us and i will deal with it personally, and ensure you are compensated.


I had the same problem when I used bulkpowders sister company cheapuksupplements - no emails answered about a problem. TBH I thought it was your policy and so never tried bulkpowders even though I've used it as a price match for the past 6 months. Maybe your e-mails are getting blocked as spam? I'm all for supporting the company that holds the lowest prices but customer service needs to be 100% IMO.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

MP i just odered £50 worth of stuff came next working day

also i bought a shaker it came without the mesh and i emailed then and 10-15mins later thay said well send 1 stright out for u and recived that next day as well

also i send them a email about information and was very helpfully.

will be order agine


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Bulk powders are great and have good customer service. I ordered 2 5kg wheys to 2 different address and they sent them to the same address. So therefore I was entitled to my postage back, as it came as one order. I let them know and within 2 days, they refunded me. I order from them and have ordered from cheapuksupplements and there both excellent. You cant really compare the 2 as they both have similar qualities.

BULKPOWDERS VS MYPROTEIN = I USE THEM BOTH


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

thestudbeast said:


> I had the same problem when I used bulkpowders sister company cheapuksupplements - no emails answered about a problem. TBH I thought it was your policy and so never tried bulkpowders even though I've used it as a price match for the past 6 months. Maybe your e-mails are getting blocked as spam? I'm all for supporting the company that holds the lowest prices but customer service needs to be 100% IMO.


Hi,

Do you know roughly when this was? We did have some server issues a while back. Send us an email with your order number and briefly outline the problem if you dont mind and i'll ensure it is dealt with to your satisfaction right away.

Thanks.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

I got my free samples from MP fast  Thnaks guys, not tried it yet due to having gout right now 

I use cheap suppliments allot. When i have had problems they always apologise and have sent me some free samples but i must say that us they do answer enmails but a few times i have had to email them saying that my product is late, and they tell me that they sent me an emial saying the product was out of stock. Ihad not received any email. I always say it may have been my thought and deleted it, but i doubt it 3 or 4 times. I like them though and will continue using them wunless MP arealot cheaper and better when i try them


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Beware of changing your address while ordering on Bulk Powders, their system acknowledged new but obviously used old one, deleting my account in the process  . Cust service did resend the parcel, but apparently missed line (twice?!) where I wrote that I'm concerned about address correctness and provided them with right one, and sent it to my old address. I don't like spilling my bile so I gave up.


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

7i7 said:


> Beware of changing your address while ordering on Bulk Powders, their system acknowledged new but obviously used old one, deleting my account in the process  . Cust service did resend the parcel, but apparently missed line (twice?!) where I wrote that I'm concerned about address correctness and provided them with right one, and sent it to my old address. I don't like spilling my bile so I gave up.


Im not sure what has happened here but it isn't possible for the system to delete your account. Also changing your billing address or delivery address in your address book *after *you have placed an order will not affect the addresses in that order, as they are fixed. The only way to change an address after placing an order is to email us; otherwise im sure you can appreciate that if customers had the ability to modify orders already placed it would cause havoc with the warehouse.

If you did email us before the parcel was dispatched though it should have been modified; what was your order number? I will also check out your account as it just isn't possible for the system to delete an account like that.


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, that was what happened in my understanding. And no, I _did_ updated all the details _before_ placing order, not after. Only warning was that I did not receive usual confirmation email, later as I didn't receive parcel in 2 weeks I had to use paypal recipe to contact. PM me with your email (as I cant pm) and I try to explain in detail to my best knowledge and attach correspondence with customer support.


----------



## kerfuffle (May 19, 2007)

Hi Chuks Any chance bulksupplements will sell soya protein? Maybe even some digestive enzymes? Then Id have no need to shop with mp


----------



## kerfuffle (May 19, 2007)

bump.. Will you be selling soy protein at bulkpowders anytime soon?


----------



## sweetsteel (Jan 2, 2008)

Bulkpowders Can you please contact me!?! i have sent you a mail via your contact us page yesterday 7th of jan about my delivery for order number 512810

regards Clive


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I realy like Myproteins stuff.

So far i have had from them.

L-Carnitine

CEE

AAKG

MP Max

Total Protein

L-Glutamine


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Ollie B said:


> I realy like Myproteins stuff.
> 
> So far i have had from them.
> 
> ...


 Well i usually buy from cheapuksuppliments but i think ill try myprotein. some one at work brought me in some egg whites from there ( i think) and they were good. unless ofcourse, cheapuksuppliments wants to offer me a deal of some description :rolleye11


----------



## sweetsteel (Jan 2, 2008)

CHUKS said:


> You should have had a response to your email, i am sorry if you have not. Let me know your order number and i will ensure you get one of our new Liquiflav flavour systems asap!


Chuks, your not responding to my many emails either!!

i placed an order last wednesday and paid for 48hr delivery and i need a tracking number. My order number is 512810.

i mailed cheapuksupplements and bulkpowders, no response. If i dont get an answer soon i will have to cancel this order as im on a budget as it is!

seems the forum is the only place i can get a reply

regards Clive


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Must say I am extremely happy with MyProtein they are always available on the phone.

Prices are very reasonable and good delivery, even over the Xmas period


----------



## sweetsteel (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont understand, i look through the feedback from other people and they have had a great time with bulkpowders.co.uk, so how come im being messed around?


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

kerfuffle said:


> Hi Chuks Any chance bulksupplements will sell soya protein? Maybe even some digestive enzymes? Then Id have no need to shop with mp


Hi kerfuffle,

Sorry for delayed reply have only just seen this post!

We are looking into Soy Protein at the moment. We have checked out Aminogen in the past but due to the quantity we would have to stock there would need to be good demand for it. We will take a look at other digestive enzymes though!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

CHUKS said:


> Hi kerfuffle,
> 
> Sorry for delayed reply have only just seen this post!
> 
> We are looking into Soy Protein at the moment. We have checked out Aminogen in the past but due to the quantity we would have to stock there would need to be good demand for it. We will take a look at other digestive enzymes though!


 Thats a no to some free supps then? lol


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

sweetsteel said:


> Bulkpowders Can you please contact me!?! i have sent you a mail via your contact us page yesterday 7th of jan about my delivery for order number 512810
> 
> regards Clive


Hi Clive,

Apologise for the delay in responding to your email, after the Christmas/New Year break and then huge January surge we were running a little behind on emails and orders, however all orders are now going out on time and all emails should receive a response within the next 24 hours.

I have checked your order and there have been a few delivery attempts including one today 6.15pm. Have you received any cards from Parcelforce?

Thanks.


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

fits said:


> Well i usually buy from cheapuksuppliments but i think ill try myprotein. some one at work brought me in some egg whites from there ( i think) and they were good. unless ofcourse, cheapuksuppliments wants to offer me a deal of some description :rolleye11


Lol, well we have several excellent deals currently running on CheapUKSupplements.com and lots to come on BulkPowders.com soon... 

We can certainly throw you in a selection of samples for you to try out with your order.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Cant wait cos you haven't had any new offers for ages.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

CHUKS said:


> Lol, well we have several excellent deals currently running on CheapUKSupplements.com and lots to come on BulkPowders.com soon...
> 
> We can certainly throw you in a selection of samples for you to try out with your order.


 lol ok nice one.

It must be hard to make much at this game these days, soooooooooooo many companies out there!!!


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

miller25 said:


> Cant wait cos you haven't had any new offers for ages.


We are still running the following Christmas Specials:

Save £5 on our 1000 x Omega 3 Fish Oil Softgels! Was £29.99 - Now only £24.99!

Save £6 on our 1kg Caffeine Powder! Was £25.99 - Now only £19.99!

Save £7 on our 500g Tri-Creatine Malate Powder! Was £16.99 - Now only £9.99!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

He must make loads at bulk powders cos there supplements are the best quality and priced around. Now normally you only get one or the other.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just looked on bulk powders, i'm out of date, there is new products there. I only just noticed.


----------



## sweetsteel (Jan 2, 2008)

CHUKS said:


> I have checked your order and there have been a few delivery attempts including one today 6.15pm. Have you received any cards from Parcelforce?


What a complete lie! i have asked my dad to stay in everyday since the order was made and no-one has been anywhere near this address, let alone a card in the door. How about you give me the tracking number as i have asked repeatedly?!


----------



## antibhoy (Jan 9, 2008)

well sweetsteel at least someone got back to you mate i cant get a hold of anyone next suppliments i order its gotta be a company that i can phone to check my order this not gettin a reply is not on well good luck with yhe order i hope you get sorted soon...:lift:


----------



## sweetsteel (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks antibhoy,i feel more at ease with the reply i got. I know how frustrating it must be for you

Its not bulkpowders fault, its the courier covering there tracks for not delivering the goods. The quality and prices are excellent from bulkpowders, its the middleman in this case thats the problem! I've known of problems with parcelforce before from other people,to do with automotive stuff. should try fedex or DHL, both do exact same deals on postage and they guarantee delivery times for you.

good luck with your order!


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

sweetsteel said:


> What a complete lie! i have asked my dad to stay in everyday since the order was made and no-one has been anywhere near this address, let alone a card in the door. How about you give me the tracking number as i have asked repeatedly?!


It is not a lie whatsoever, i am simply telling you what Parcelforce are saying and the latest scan in the tracking details shows a delivery attempt yesterday at 6.15pm. If you say that is not correct then that's something we will have to take up with Parcelforce but i am certainly not lying. I will PM you the tracking number right now and you can check it for yourself.

I have spoken to our account manager who has contacted the depot concerned and put the parcel back out for redelivery today, this is also shown in the tracking last night and so there should be another delivery attempt today.

Thanks.


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

antibhoy said:


> well sweetsteel at least someone got back to you mate i cant get a hold of anyone next suppliments i order its gotta be a company that i can phone to check my order this not gettin a reply is not on well good luck with yhe order i hope you get sorted soon...:lift:


As above we are still behind on emails but are working through them as quickly as possible today.

Please let me know your order number and ill check the details right away.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## sweetsteel (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no tracking number in your PM.

But when i called Parcelforce customer services they had no parcels being held for this postcode in any of there depots across the country whatsoever. are you checking the right order number? 512810

also

I never said you were lying, in my post 2 another user i told him i thought it was a problem with parcelforce, not your company!


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

sweetsteel said:


> There is no tracking number in your PM.
> 
> But when i called Parcelforce customer services they had no parcels being held for this postcode in any of there depots across the country whatsoever. are you checking the right order number? 512810


Sorry, PM'd it again. Not sure whether they can check without having a tracking number to be honest, but yes defintiely checking the correct order.



> I never said you were lying, in my post 2 another user i told him i thought it was a problem with parcelforce, not your company!


Sorry, i realised that after i replied!


----------



## sweetsteel (Jan 2, 2008)

Received my stuff today, had to collect it from my local post office. Turns out The delivery driver couldn't be bothered to come to my house, as he was closer to the depot than my address. The vans have trackers you see and they checked where he was at 18:24 and next day at 16:44 and he wasnt even in my town! no wonder i didn't get a card.

:gun:

Anyway, its here now. Thanks Adam at bulkpowders for sending it out straight after the hol's. As i said previously it wasn't the fault of bulkpowders in any way.

I will still be buying from bulkpowders in the future and have already recommended them to folk at the gym but this time i will be analyzing the tracking more closely as long as i get my number.

anyway,thanks again

regards Clive :lift:


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

sweetsteel said:


> Received my stuff today, had to collect it from my local post office. Turns out The delivery driver couldn't be bothered to come to my house, as he was closer to the depot than my address. The vans have trackers you see and they checked where he was at 18:24 and next day at 16:44 and he wasnt even in my town! no wonder i didn't get a card.
> 
> :gun:
> 
> ...


Hi Clive,

Glad you have the order! Sorry for the trouble with Parcelforce. All tracking numbers are available on CHUKS when using the order status checker, and this feature is being added to Bulk Powders too. From monday onwards all dispatches will receive an email with tracking details too as they used to.

Thanks


----------



## Lonsdale (Feb 21, 2006)

I have used both but would pick My Protein as more than a few of my emails and queries to bulkpowders have gone unanswered, although BP delivery is generally quicker. Out of all the bulk suppliers though, I find All in One the best in terms of prices (price beat policy) delivery (next day) and customer service, especially now they've expanded their product range.


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

i sent bulk powders an email two days ago - havent heard anything yet.

my protein got back the same day.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

My protein are the 1


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

MXD said:


> My protein are the 1


DO you work foro them?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Nahh I just think there the single best quality supplement company on the web.

Its good to let others know and save them some £££


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

MXD, seriously pack it in with the myprotein plugs, we get it there good, they are used by thousands for a reason, but every single one of your posts are about how good myprotein are, it is getting tyresome (sp?) Your doing a very reputable company more harm than good, a good company speaks for itself


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

lol okok point taken, :tongue10:


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

We can confirm MXD doesn't work for us...


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> We can confirm MXD doesn't work for us...


Do you think he is aware of this fact? 

You may just have shattered his illusions!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Do you think he is aware of this fact?
> 
> You may just have shattered his illusions!


pmsl......

does anyone else thinks he's a helpful monkey?....ooops....he'll be neg repping me for being "unfriendly to a new member" again


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Do you think he is aware of this fact?


Of course!  No MXD is a regular on our forums (if not then its a name-sake) and obviously a happy customer! 

Thanks


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol yeah its me and damb right I'm a happy customer!


----------

